# Custom Decoy Bags



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

Before I order from Diane at Custom Decoy Bags, I jsut wanted to make sure that this is a good company, and she won't jsut screw me over.

Anyone Order from there before?

http://www.customdecoybags.com/home.html

I sure hope its a good company, cause i liek the bags.

Thanks
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Some of her product is on E-bay, I ordered a few goose bags that way and it was actually a few bucks cheaper than what she has listed on her price sheet. I also have had good luck in the past dealing direct with Diane. She makes a good bag.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I heard she is doing much better the last year. 1 - 2 years ago she was terrible to deal with based upon many topics on various sites griping about her delivery time, or not ever received after she was paid .

I would use a VISA or MC, that way if she does not diliver on time, you can cancel your order and get your $ back.

BTW. she does make a very good quality product from all accounts of what I have read about guys getting her custom made bags.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

ok thanks for the info guys, thats just what i wanted to hear! Now i can order a few things!


----------



## WATER DOG (Aug 8, 2010)

Custom Decoy Bags by Diane
I ordered from Diane Svelling in May 2009. It has been 14 months and she still has not completed my order. She finally emailed me back after I started filling mail fraud paperwork. She sent me a refund check today. My bank would not take the check. My bank said it is a fraud check. She even spelled her bank name wrong on the check. Not a good company to order from.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have placed 2 orders with her. Both delivered within 2 weeks. Quality is great. My only complaint is that her 6 slot Bigfoot bags are so big they are really hard to carry. And the straps are really long and not adjustable.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I ordered custom looker bags and got them in couple weeks the other year - was happy.


----------



## mahin10 (Aug 14, 2010)

She finally emailed me back after I started filling mail fraud paperwork. She sent me a refund check today. My bank would not take the check. My bank said it is a fraud check.

Photo Gifts


----------

